# Dash cleaning



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I know amourall is the devil, but my dash pad is in need of a SERIOUS cleaning, how do i clean and restore a shine without pulling moisture out of the dash?


----------



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

In desperate times i would use a bit of armour all on a rag then scrub it with a dry cloth until the shine is gone and it is left clean. Zymol also used to have a dash cleaner (maybe its still out, its good). Id do the same thing with that however Zymol would leave the interior smelling like sun tan oil (or coconuts)
Using soomething like armour all once in a while for a clean dash isnt a bad thing since unless you use one of those ghey windsheil visors the sun is kicking the shit out of your dash anyway.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

personally I think amourall is a good product .....

BUT, i use it in moderation... Lets say I clean my car today. Ill wipe down the interior with a warm cloth first ....then use amourall ....then next week....I use a somewhat damp cloth week after damp cloth, then armourall again the following week....this way its not building up ....and your slowly cleaning it away each week ....works really well....my interior is the orinal from 96...and up to now looks like its brand new, if not better ...

take care.


----------



## jobeken (Oct 3, 2005)

McGuire's dash foam seems to work pretty well


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Meguiar's is the shit. Nice "neutral" smell, too.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Vinylex works great, it cleans the surface and leaves a matte satin shine not wet/glossy. It's all i ever use for the dash/trim and tires, comes in a spray bottle or wipes. Good stuff.


----------



## psalm143 (Aug 21, 2005)

Iv Always used Armor All on mine, and it works fine. But like everyone else says, don't overdo it...


----------



## leigh08 (Aug 9, 2005)

yes, you may use some of these cleaners to clean your dash, just see to it that you use a right amount.. good luck


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Meguiers Quik Detail works great. Smells good too.


----------

